# Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

					Bei Geizhals gibt es ab sofort ein monatliches Produkträtsel. Dabei haben Sie die Chance, das abgebildete Produkt zu gewinnen, wenn Sie das Gerät erkennen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*


----------



## >JD< (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

les ich da wirklich "wir starten jedes Monat ein neues Produkträtsel"


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*



>JD< schrieb:


> les ich da wirklich "wir starten jedes Monat ein neues Produkträtsel"


 
Leider ja.


----------



## ct5010 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

Das ist jetzt nicht SOOO schwer zu erkennen


----------



## snake22 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

Zur Aufklärung für euch beide: In Österreich heißt es tatsächlich DAS Monat und nicht DER Monat (-> jedeS Monat und nicht jedeN Monat). Geizhals hat seinen Sitz in Wien. Ist eben doch nicht 100% die selbe Sprache 

Ich kann aber leider nicht 100%ig bestätigen, dass "das Monat" auch noch im aktuellen Österreichischen Wörterbuch (und das gilt in Österreich, nicht der Duden) enthalten ist oder ob das nur mehr als Umgangssprache zählt. In meiner Schulzeit vor ein paar Jahren war es jedenfalls korrekt das so zu schreiben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

Mein Gott ein Buchstabe falsch, gut man sollte auf die Rechtschreibung achten aber Fehler passieren halt mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Boah ist das Rätsel schwer, das ist irgendeine Schießscharte aus einem aktuellem Kampfpanzer


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## noname545 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

Ich weiß zwar was das ist aber vom Modell/Marke habe ich kein plan. Könnte ein neues gebrauchen


----------



## XT1024 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bei Geizhals-Produkträtsel mitmachen und abgebildetes Gerät gewinnen*

Das ging ja recht flott. Und als ich es schon gefunden hatte, da fiel mir noch etwas ziemlich offensichtliches auf 
Ich glaube das wäre etwas für mich. Die Tür öffnet wohl in die richtige Richtung. Nicht so wie meine Chieftec Kiste. 

OT: Man könnte auch _monatlich ein neues Produkträtsel _starten


----------

